# Trade in compact for a bigger blower



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

do the dealers give you anything? this blower works just fine really.
the extra width of a 30 would be nice though


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Might be better off trying CL 1st to see how much that net's you....


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

What you're trading in makes a big difference. If it's a Honda you'll probably get a decent amount for it, but significantly less than what you could sell it for privately. If it's something like say a Craftsman you're not going to get much as a trade in.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> What you're trading in makes a big difference. If it's a Honda you'll probably get a decent amount for it, but significantly less than what you could sell it for privately. If it's something like say a Craftsman you're not going to get much as a trade in.


it's a Ariens Compact with fairly mild use.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess is it probably depends on where you are located, and what is customary. Around here, lawnmower trade-ins to dealers are pretty common. Snow-blowers, not as much, but snowblowers down here aren't as common as lawnmowers. 

My best advice, is that the dealer will give you a dollar amount that will still allow a profit on their end. Talk with your dealer, ask them what sort of arrangement they have on trade-ins, and if they offer you don't like it, throw, it up on CL. You may also look around on CL to see what others are asking for a similar machine.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

You'd always be better off selling it yourself on Craigslist, as you'd get full retail value. A dealer needs to get a markup, so they'll low-ball you. If you don't mind taking the 30% to 60% hit and prefer not to get a complaint, trade it in.


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm just going to wing it. the compact really works pretty well for me


----------

